# FIRST STEELHEAD OF THE SEASON!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860

I was Bass fishing at the mouth of the Grand with cranks when BAM something crushes my KVD sexy shad and.... Just kidding! Trollol Steelhead fever is setting in, wanted to get the juices flowing and make a warm up post


----------



## creekcrawler

LOL. Made me look.


----------



## ejsell

Yes, I've been thinking about it way too much lately. My kids start back to school on Wednesday and I've got steelhead on my mind.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Dammit. You had me goin.


----------



## laynhardwood

Ha ha nice ! Won't be long now though


----------



## ironfish

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I was Bass fishing at the mouth of the Grand with cranks when BAM something crushes my KVD sexy shad and.... Just kidding! Trollol Steelhead fever is setting in, wanted to get the juices flowing and make a warm up post


You got me lol


----------



## matticito

dang thought u were for real. I am waiting!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Fat hen from last season


----------



## ReelsteelFan

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I was Bass fishing at the mouth of the Grand with cranks when BAM something crushes my KVD sexy shad and.... Just kidding! Trollol Steelhead fever is setting in, wanted to get the juices flowing and make a warm up post


New resident to NE Ohio. Had a blast in the spring. When does the fall run pick up?


----------



## ejsell

ReelsteelFan said:


> New resident to NE Ohio. Had a blast in the spring. When does the fall run pick up?


Fall run picks up in the spring Only sorta kidding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckNduck

A couple are being caught in a far East creek right now, but typically mid-September, after a good shot of rain brings the rivers up a bit. You'll have better luck in the fall in the East tribs.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

chuckNduck said:


> A couple are being caught in a far East creek right now, but typically mid-September, after a good shot of rain brings the rivers up a bit. You'll have better luck in the fall in the East tribs.


How Far East are you talking? 
'Bula east or NY east?


----------



## SenkoGuy

Chagrin is always good.


----------



## hailtothethief

Temped the breakwall water at 69 degrees. First time ive temped the water under 70. Getting cold at night. Wore a stocking cap and a sweat shirt last night.


----------



## rpalusak15

heard 1 st rumor of steelhead moving up the Ashtabula river ; can anyone confirm?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

hailtothethief said:


> Temped the breakwall water at 69 degrees. First time ive temped the water under 70. Getting cold at night. Wore a stocking cap and a sweat shirt last night.


That's at the surface ?


----------



## ldrjay

rpalusak15 said:


> heard 1 st rumor of steelhead moving up the Ashtabula river ; can anyone confirm?


that was our guess as well from the pics of it.


----------



## glasseyes

Question, is there a public fish cleaning place at fair port harbor, or a place ok to clean fish and dispose of remains in around the area. Someone like myself driving a distance or staying overnight would be in need of it if luck came m way.


----------



## ldrjay

glasseyes said:


> Question, is there a public fish cleaning place at fair port harbor, or a place ok to clean fish and dispose of remains in around the area. Someone like myself driving a distance or staying overnight would be in need of it if luck came m way.


harbor bait does it for $3 a fish. he will clean it how you want and disposes of the rest for you.


----------



## glasseyes

So I take it that means there is no place for one to clean their own fish ?


----------



## ldrjay

not that I am aware of. lived here for 6 years and do not know of anywhere public wise to dump fish guts.


----------



## kayak1979

...


----------



## chuckNduck

GrandRiverBassman said:


> How Far East are you talking?
> 'Bula east or NY east?


Between Geneva, and Pa


----------



## hailtothethief

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> That's at the surface ?


Yes at the surface


----------



## hailtothethief

Supposedly going to be 48 degrees saturday night. A week of that will get them in for sure.


----------



## flyphisherman

Drop the temps...............Up the flow............before you know it, away we go


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

chuckNduck said:


> Between Geneva, and Pa


Thank you sir


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Rocky river report from Cleveland metro parks electro shocked some steelhead from rocky by marina already.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

I can confirm a catch in an Ohio watershed this afternoon. The time is nigh.


----------



## ldrjay

my buddy has caught three already. between yesterday and today.


----------



## ldrjay

well just got the call make that 4 for him....


----------



## rpalusak15

were they caught in the river or open water off a breakwall? on spoons?


----------



## ldrjay

rpalusak15 said:


> were they caught in the river or open water off a breakwall? on spoons?


jigs and maggots. go fish for them. I'm telling you they are hitting. they are here. go outside it's nice out. sorry about not giving more info but I don't want to deal with crowds. I'm putting in time going. thank the creepers and d bags on here why it's not more detailed.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Right now Fin Feather and fur has 30% off their pflueger president Rod & Reel combos, can get a nice 6'6"-7' setup for cheaper than just the reel usually runs. Could also use the Reel on a noodle rod setup. Picked mine up for $55 usually $79.99. Passing along a solid deal!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Time to fire up the Smoker!


----------



## ldrjay

already done!! lol


----------



## matticito

You smoked that dead one?


----------



## laynhardwood

matticito said:


> You smoked that dead one?


I bet it was hard to keep lit


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lolol no it was a sarcastic post


----------



## ldrjay

lol I can't see his picture. we have been catching for a week now.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

That's awesome Love to hear reports. I am fairly certain I know the river you are fishing based on your posts in past years and are a lot further east than me. Since I've had my daughter I can only make it out to fish occasionally. I've tried one time so far this season, I used to steelhead fish 5 days a week at times everyday. Enjoy your time on the water never know when it might be limited.


----------



## Osmerus

There def are some steelies crusin the erie shoreline. Picked up a real nice one yesterday of a Cleveland area breakwall. Hell of a fight. Got 4 monster jumps. Saw one other caught.


----------



## hailtothethief

Temped breakwall water at 69. Up from 64 on sunday. Think the warmer weather effected the steelhead. Didnt see anyone catch today. Water was a little murky after the rain. Another warm night, dont expect tomorrow to be good fishing. Im gonna try to get up early at 7-9 am. Get on em while temps are still cold.


----------



## glasseyes

have been watching the weather reports for the area up there and since i have a three hour drive , it just doesnt look like the nights have been cool enough from what everyone has been posting to make that drive yet. I really want to get in on some of the early action around the lake shore harbor areas but would like to see more favorable weather first. I take it from what others are saying it may be a week or two ?


----------



## westbranchbob

I'll be up in two weeks..weather permitting...got a couple new beach areas I want to scout out.


----------



## westbranchbob

Just out of curiosity...I've seen that the moonshine glow spoons are big for Kings and coho...anyone ever try them for steelhead? Just a thought....


----------



## Osmerus

Ya they work. Glow white and green work the best. All the glow spoons work, little cleos etc. Tried casting at night for steelies they are active a bit but nothing like salmon. I do better at night casting for salmon than i do during the day and vice versa for steelies. I make my own custom spoons. I just buy silver cleos or KO woblers and add diff colors and types of tape. They seem to work better. Ya this warm up will prolly chase them back out. The Rivers were pretty cool last week, quiet a few degrees under the lake temp. That def helped pull a few in. Still way early got plenty of time for steelies yet to come.


----------



## hailtothethief

People were catching on blue/silver and all silver spoons early this week. 

Went out with the master fisherman today. No hits. Breakwall temp was 72 degrees. Master fisherman went swimming with his kid. Lol it was bad.


----------



## DancinBear

I tried trolling near Cleveland today. Lots of marks but no takers


----------

